# Rope Lures for Gar



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Has anyone made a rope lure specifically for going after Gar? I've quickly put a few together for a run here and there. Doing a Google there's a ton of variety in these things from using inline/hairpin spinners to jigs to plain old leader wire. Thoughts, Ideas, Pictures all would be appreciated. I'm in the Southwest. Any gar anglers up for a run? Always enjoy fishing with fellow OGFers.

E...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive used them for about 15 years now on my fly rod Pm me or call me for more details. 
Mark 9379742908


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

You know I've already got your number, LOL... When are we going fishing dude?


----------

